# Old trucks



## kc6bsm (Aug 31, 2010)

Some old trucks Mike and I saw at the vintage harvest.


----------



## kc6bsm (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## kc6bsm (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## kc6bsm (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Browtine (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome old trucks!!! I love stuff like that. If I ever become "rich" I think I'll build a vintage farm and restore old equipment for it. ;-)


----------



## kc6bsm (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## wvdawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome shots!  Love the old red pick-up!  Looks like you and Mike had a great outing!


----------



## creekrunner (Aug 31, 2010)

Neat pics, post more if you got em


----------



## Shug (Aug 31, 2010)

that second pic is sweet


----------



## kc6bsm (Aug 31, 2010)

OK, here is the rest of the pictures. Mike and I did have a good time looking at the old trucks and watching the old combines working in the field.


----------



## kc6bsm (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## kc6bsm (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## kc6bsm (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## kc6bsm (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## kc6bsm (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Holton (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice ole trucks.


----------



## Browtine (Aug 31, 2010)

Just out of curiosity... how much did they want for the one that was for sale, if you happen to know?


----------



## kc6bsm (Aug 31, 2010)

Browtine said:


> Just out of curiosity... how much did they want for the one that was for sale, if you happen to know?



There wasn't a price, just a phone number.


----------



## Browtine (Aug 31, 2010)

kc6bsm said:


> There wasn't a price, just a phone number.



Ok. Just thought ya'll might have heard or otherwise known how much. Just curious anyway. I have no money, so it's not really important.  Just wondered what something "restorable" like that would go for.


----------



## Browtine (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, and someone should be SHOT for putting those camaro wheels and tubular steps on that red truck in the last shot!  Their truck, their money though...


----------



## kc6bsm (Aug 31, 2010)

Mike took this picture of all the trucks.


----------



## kc6bsm (Aug 31, 2010)

Just caught these two experienced operators,   driving this old experienced truck out to the field as we were leaving.


----------



## kc6bsm (Aug 31, 2010)

Browtine said:


> Oh, and someone should be SHOT for putting those camaro wheels and tubular steps on that red truck in the last shot!  Their truck, their money though...



Kind of what Mike thought about it too.


----------



## kc6bsm (Aug 31, 2010)

And last of all, the oldest vehicle we could find. It is one horse power but we couldn't find the horse.


----------



## bassman bo (Aug 31, 2010)

Like the old IH pick-up, those were some tough work trucks. Great pictures--Thanks


----------



## Crickett (Aug 31, 2010)

Browtine said:


> Oh, and someone should be SHOT for putting those camaro wheels and tubular steps on that red truck in the last shot!  Their truck, their money though...



Ha Ha! That's exactly what I was thinkin'!




Great shots Becca!


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2010)

awesome.


----------



## WCK85 (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 31, 2010)

Great series Rebecca.  Some beautiful old trucks there.  I think I remember bouncing around in a few like some of those.

Hoss


----------



## Freddy (Aug 31, 2010)

The Diamond T's are a favorite of mine. Glad to see one mixed in there.


----------



## Smokey (Sep 2, 2010)

Holy Cow!! Those are awesome.


----------

